# Mails Anhang löschen



## Germanius (13. Okt. 2011)

Hi,

ich habe versucht mittels Thunderbird Anhänge einer Mail abzutrennen. Dabei hat er eine neue Mail erstellt ohne Anhang, jedoch hat er auch die alte Mail mit Anhang behalten, die ich nun nicht mehr löschen oder verschieben kann.

Kann ich irgendwie über die Shell auf das Postfach zugreifen und die Mail löschen? Wie könnt ich die Mail sonst wieder loswerden?

ISPC 3.0.3.2, Dovecot, Lenny, Postfach IMAP


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2011)

Jede Email liegt als einzelne Datei im Maildir, Du kannst sie also auch auf der Shell löschen.


----------



## Germanius (13. Okt. 2011)

Danke!
Und weißt du wie es zu diesem Problem kommt? Geht das von Thunderbird aus?


----------



## Till (13. Okt. 2011)

Keine Ahnung. Hab von einem solchen Problem bisher noch nicht gehört. Könnte an Thunderbird liegen oder aber dovecot hat sich beim verschieben der mails "verschluckt". Aber ich würde eher mal auf Thunderbird tippen.


----------

